# Авиация > Однополчане >  История 27ГИАП.

## rafik888

Буду признателен тем, кто предоставит фотоматериалы и воспоминания о 27ГИАП в разные годы служивших в этом полку, База: поселок впоследствии город Уч Арал. Частично собранные материалы можете найти:
http://tehnar21.narod.ru/index/0-4
http://tehnar21.narod.ru/

----------


## BratPoRazumu

по Учаралу информации у меня мало, вот все что есть: 27-й ГИАП	Учарал	МиГ-19 =» МиГ-21ПФМ =» МиГ-21бис/УМ/УС	27-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Выборгский» ИАП; в/ч 55748; до 1971г. базировался на аэродроме ПУШКИН (ЛенВО); в 1981-82гг. принимал участие в БД в Афганистане (аэродромы БАГРАМ, ШИНДАНД); в 1988г. передан из ВВС в ПВО; с 1989г. с боевого дежурства был снят и выполнял функции учебного; расформирован в 1992г.

----------


## rafik888

> по Учаралу информации у меня мало, вот все что есть: 27-й ГИАП	Учарал	МиГ-19 =» МиГ-21ПФМ =» МиГ-21бис/УМ/УС	27-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Выборгский» ИАП; в/ч 55748; до 1971г. базировался на аэродроме ПУШКИН (ЛенВО); в 1981-82гг. принимал участие в БД в Афганистане (аэродромы БАГРАМ, ШИНДАНД); в 1988г. передан из ВВС в ПВО; с 1989г. с боевого дежурства был снят и выполнял функции учебного; расформирован в 1992г.


Спасибо за внимание, но все это изложено на вышеуказанном сайте, а хотелось бы более подробные воспоминания участников событий служивших в полку, ведь то что изложено немного суховато. Основная цель создание книги по истории полка. А она богатая как впрочем и  наверно у остальных расформированных полков СССР.

----------


## rafik888

На день авиации.


Мары, январь, 1976г. на учениях.

----------


## rafik888

Концерт И.Д. Кабзона, Баграм, 1982г.

----------


## Zhirohov

так немного собрал "до кучи"

----------


## rafik888

Интересная статья. Результат схода ракеты С-24 со стоянки можно посмотреть на одной из фото здесь:
http://www.ucharal.ru/forum/index.ph...opic=270&st=20
кроме этого много фото с Баграма.

----------


## Zhirohov

> Интересная статья. Результат схода ракеты С-24 со стоянки можно посмотреть на одной из фото здесь:
> http://www.forum.ucharal.ru/index.ph...art=#entry2010
> кроме этого много фото с Баграма.


У Вас есть фото афганские или на сайте?

----------


## rafik888

> У Вас есть фото афганские или на сайте?


Всё что есть у меня найдёте там же:
http://www.forum.ucharal.ru/index.ph...art=#entry1998

http://www.forum.ucharal.ru/index.ph...art=#entry2001

http://www.forum.ucharal.ru/index.ph...art=#entry2002

http://www.forum.ucharal.ru/index.ph...art=#entry2010

----------


## Il-76

> так немного собрал "до кучи"


Не ради критики, а ради общего дела….

Мало-мало появились сомнения в истинности сведений почерпнутых из данного творения, опять же – подписавшийся автор смутил, тот самый, что «интересуется локальными конфликтами и малыми войнами». Пройдемся по тексту, поглядим, чем радует наc автор на этот раз. Сразу смутило смелое утверждение, что, оказывается, в Афгане «на 1980 год количество истребителей было не намного меньшим, чем вертолетов». Истребителей там тогда было аж две эскадрильи из 115-го иап, всего числом под три десятка вместе со спарками; вертолетов к весне 1980 насчитывалось 110 штук, а в течение года зашкалило за 200 в трех полках (280-м, 292-м и 181-м), а также четырех эскадрильях. Если 30 и 200 – «ненамного меньше», то ничего не скажешь......
- в 115-м гиап, открывавшем кампанию, не было МиГ-21ПФМ, он на «бисах» целиком  летал (это он не знает, откуда в ВВС 40-й армии были МиГ-21ПФМ, они совсем из   другой части, даже не истребительной  - 136-го апиб из Чирчика);
- «весной 1971 года в 27-й иап начали поступать новые истребители МиГ-21ПФ» -    производство МиГ-21ПФ прекращено в 1965 году, когда завод сдал последние 8  самолетов, ПФМ – в 1966 году;
- «согласно действовавшим приказам, направлявшиеся в ДРА истребительные полки   состояли из двух усиленных эскадрилий и управления полка» - шедшие в Афган полки,  как и 27-й иап, имели в эскадрильях 12+2 самолета (12 боевых и 2 спарки), это штатное 
   количество, потом бывало и больше;
- "либо блоки с НУРС" – к тому времени этот термин уже не использовался, правильно –  НАР;
- «первый боевой вылет в полку 25 июня 1981 года» - предыдущий заезд из 115-го иап   убыл домой в Кокайты 12 июня 1981 года; чем же занимался личный состав сменявшего  их 27-го полка эти две недели? Там себя и занять-то особо нечем, разве что МЛП для   души или строевой подготовкой; 
- просто забавная штука: говорится про «попадание снаряда из ДШК»; если пулемет   стреляет снарядами, то пушки чем же?
- "Пилот прекратил" – нет в ВВС пилотов, есть летчики, а пилоты – это ГВФ;
- «майор Виктор Москавчук», сбитый вместе с Корчинским на спарке 15 июня 1981 года,   сразу после прилета, (по тексту почему-то – «в августе»); вообще-то он звался Юрием  Алексеичем Московчуком и он по сей день числится пропавшим без вести; 
- «Андрей Срыбный», погибший 27 мая 1982 года, за пару недель до ухода домой, на  самом деле имел фамилию Срибный; зачем имена погибших коверкать?
- а прапорщик группы вооружения Манько М.А. погиб при сходе снаряда С-24 на той же   неделе, 22 мая 1982 года (официально – «скончался от ран в госпитале»);
- по тексту утверждается, что «27-й иап вернулся из ДРА 3 июня 1982 года, передав   эстафету 145-му иап из Ивано-Франковска» - штука в том, что этот самый 145-й иап,  согласно формуляра, прилетел в Афган двумя эскадрильями только 16-17 июня 1982  года; выходит, прежние дезертиры ушли домой, не дожидаясь замены. На самом деле,  27-й иап честно воевал еще две недели и ушел додому только 18 июня (частью – позже),  сдав дела сменщикам, как положено, со встречей и проводами; 
- ну и про камуфляж (журнал-то все-таки модельный): тут сплошная липа,  сопровождаемая картинками и открытием насчет того, что «при перелете в Афганистан   стандартной практикой было камуфлирование техники по-пустынному (коричнево-   песочным) образцу, ведь, как известно, на тот момент МиГи летали неокрашенными. Техники перекрашивали самолеты непосредственно перед перелетом прямо на 
стоянках из пульверизаторов » -  товарищ, никто никого не перекрашивал «по- пустынному», хотя бы потому, что  в этом ни малейшего смысла не было. Камуфляж,  вообще-то, имеет предназначение скрывать от воздушного противника, наносится на 
    верхние поверхности самолета и выполняет свою роль при наблюдении сверху. Так что 
    красить «по-пустынному» будет иметь толк, маскируя от воздушного наблюдения, - 
    если разве что духи вздумают прилететь на воздушном шаре (и пулять «снарядами из  ДШК»). К тому же на кой ляд эта пустынная окраска, если самолеты стоят на бетонке  аэродрома, где их, пятнистых, видно за версту, да и в небе – так же?
   МиГи «на тот момент» вовсе не «летали неокрашенными», завод сдавал МиГ-21бис к этому времени камуфлированными или в серо-голубой окраске; в аккурат «на тот момент» случалось бывать в Горьком и все собиравшиеся МиГи заводская малярка усердно красила. Ни о каком перекрашивании машин перед перелетом в ДРА в своем полку командир слыхом не слыхивал. На всех цветных фото самолеты 27-го полка имеют типовой трехцветный отечественный камуфляж, никаким макаром не похожий на изображенную в статье «пустынную» липу. То же и в других ходивших в Афганистан истребительных полках на МиГ-21 (115-м, 145-м и 927-м) – все машины серые или полосатые, в три-четыре предписанных цвета. 
   Как вообще себе представляет автор картину срочного перекрашивания самолетов в полку «прямо на стоянках» (ладно бы, что это никому не нужно)? Краску где взять, да в таком количестве, её ж нет на снабжении – максимум, в ТЭЧ чуток найдется, царапины подкрасить (это ж не модельку клеить и красить)? Когда в 115-м иап вздумали нанести на самолеты одной эскадрильи надпись «Москва» в память о прежних военных заслугах, так инженер за свои деньги на базар за банкой красной краски ездил. А в 263-й эскадрилье полученные из ремонта Су-17М3 летали полгода вообще без звезд – на ремзаводе не сделали, а в части не было никакого лако-красочного материала, да и без того работы на матчасти хватало выше крыши. А то, что самолет перед окраской надо разобрать наполовину, снять всякие датчики-флажки-ПВД, чтоб не залить, этого автор тоже не знает? Фонарь он чем прикрывать будет, изолентой и портянками? Дуть умеет один-два человека с малярным умением, краскопульт тоже один, у воздушки своих дел хватает. За день, от силы, можно покрасить пару самолетов (а если по-людски делать – так один). А весь этот геморрой нужно умножить на 30 – по числу отправляемых машин. В общем, так и рождаются нездоровые сенсации, на самом деле летели они в Афган в нормальной родной окраске.

Такие вот дела...

----------


## rafik888

Заводская окраска была: серо-матовая





Приказ по камуфлированию вышел в одно время,  когда получали самолёты.(Дату приказа находил здесь на одной из веток)
Учитывая, что весь парк самолётов Союза за короткий срок перекрасить очень сложно, то этот процесс думаю шел постепенно.

----------


## rafik888

Командир полка Чуйков В.И. слева (командовал полком в Уч Арале  1970-71г.г.), справа нач. штаба полка Блинов.

----------


## Migarius

Уточнения по катастрофе, в которой погиб капитан В.С. Зулин:

Катастрофа произошла 22 января 1974 г. на самолёте МиГ-21УС № 07685121 (выпущен 16.03.1961 г., налёт 846 часов). Через 6 минут после взлёта, на вводе в косую правую петлю с высоты 650 м на скорости 940 км/ч по прибору произошёл взрыв в левой задней части самолёта. Лётчики катапультировались. Капитан В.С. Зулин был убит фонарём задней кабины. Первопричиной катастрофы стал пожар на самолёте.

----------


## rafik888

> Уточнения по катастрофе, в которой погиб капитан В.С. Зулин


Здравствуйте! 
Спасибо за дополнение. Подробное описание события наводит на мысль, что этот материал из заключения комиссии или написано участником этих событий, прошу написать в личку, т.к. мне прежде чем дополнять материал нужно сделать ссылку на кого-то или на документ.
 Да причиной гибели летчика стало не срабатывание системы аварийного сброса фонаря.

Капитан В.С. Зулин.

----------


## rafik888

Первые дни в Уч Арале.
1. Маршал авиации П.С.Кутахов прибыл с инспекцией.
2. Торжественное построение личного состава.
3. Бывало и такое.
4. После прыжка.

----------


## VIRAG40

> так немного собрал "до кучи"


В статье, практически, написан полный БРЕД !!! Кот из Баграма ушёл живой только потому, что Веру( Веропотвельяна) спасли. Боря Коджесян такого бреда не мог нести, Бугор под струю С-24 не попадал, технику самолёта руку не отрывало, 47 спарки в полку никогда не было и полк вернулся из Афгана в июле, а не в июне 1982 по вине Кота и Ивано- Франковцев. А это "у****е" в полевой форме на фото вообще не принимало ни какого участия в боевых действиях. Александр Парфёнов.

Подвергнуто цензуре. - Д.Срибный

----------


## VIRAG40

Я служил в 27 ГИАП с августа 1977 года по июль 1992 года, и поэтому с историей полка немного знаком.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Уважаемый VIRAG40, понимаю Ваше негодование, но у нас на форуме матом не разговаривают.

----------


## rafik888

> В статье, практически, написан полный БРЕД !!! Кот из Баграма ушёл живой только потому, что Веру( Веропотвельяна) спасли. Боря Коджесян такого бреда не мог нести, Бугор под струю С-24 не попадал, технику самолёта руку не отрывало, 47 спарки в полку никогда не было и полк вернулся из Афгана в июле, а не в июне 1982 по вине Кота и Ивано- Франковцев. А это "у****е" в полевой форме на фото вообще не принимало ни какого участия в боевых действиях. Александр Парфёнов.
> 
> Подвергнуто цензуре. - Д.Срибный


Здравствуйте! В полевой форме один из офицеров наземного обслуживания, по крайней мере в 1976г. он был руководителем группы ремонта в ТЭЧ полка. К сожалению я запамятовал его имя. Ну, а здесь надо понимать он секретарь партийной организации полка.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

Недавно в фильме про полиграф (по программе 24 ТЕХНО) показывали Корчинского М. С. Он рассказывал как его проверяли на полиграфе после обмена, так как боялись что его завербовали Пакистанские спецслужбы.

----------


## rafik888

История полка более подробнее мной описана здесь Soldat.ru • Просмотр темы - 27 гиап современная история (бывшая 123иап)  при этом активную помощь оказывали однополчане кто служил в полку в разное время.

см. слева направо. Командир 27гиап С. Седов, командир 10 сад Н.И. Гусев, штурман 10 сад В.К. Кузнецов, нач. штаба 10 сад А.А. Некрасов 


Прибыл инспектор из МО.

Командир 27 гиап С. Седов закончил службу в должности командующего ВВС Республики Белорусь.

----------


## Гошан2

27 ГИАП 10 ИАД 73ВА САВО, на какой тип планировали его перевооружить после Миг-21?? Миг-29 или Су-27, может кто знает !? С уважением.

----------


## falanga

Подскажите, какого цвета были бортовые номера, на самолётах полка. Интересует МиГ-19, период базирования Пушкин.

----------


## rafik888

> Подскажите, какого цвета были бортовые номера, на самолётах полка. Интересует МиГ-19, период базирования Пушкин.


На територии ДАРМ (дивизионная авиаремонтная мастерская) стоял МИГ -19 с красным бортовым номером

----------


## rafik888

Перевооружать не планировали, так как впоследствии полк использовали как учебный центр, а в 1992 году расформировали.

----------


## rafik888

В нашей теме как то оставались не освещенными события связанные с командиром полка подполковником (на 1974г.) Сергеем Васильевичем Седовым. В полк в качестве командира полка он прибыл в августе 1974г. после окончания военно воздушной академии им. Жуковского (г.Москва). И вот в военной газете:
"ВО СЛАВУ РОДИНЫ" была напечатана о нем статья. Привожу его полный текст здесь.

"Быть лётчиком по призванию
30 ноября 2019
Сергей Васильевич Седов приехал на КПП Военной академии Республики Беларусь в точно назначенное время. Поздоровался и крепко пожал мне руку. Я в очередной раз поблагодарила журналистское везение за возможность рассказать о судьбе офицера, летчика-истребителя, кавалера орденов Красной Звезды и «За службу Родине в Вооруженных Силах СССР» II и III степени, талантливого и душевного человека.

Генерал-лейтенант авиации Сергей Седов — человек легендарной судьбы. Он стоял у истоков создания белорусской летной школы, являлся командующим Военно-воздушными силами Республики Беларусь с 1992 по 1997 год.

* * *

Небо было уготовано ему судьбой. Среди семерых детей в семье рабочего Василия Седова, ушедшего на фронт в первые дни Великой Отечественной войны, он был пятым по счету ребенком. С малолетства в его характере проявлялись настойчивость, смелость, выдержка. Вместе с братьями и сестрами Сергей ходил из родного поселка Столбовая, известного в Московской области промышленными предприятиями и большой железнодорожной станцией, за три километра в Молодинскую среднюю школу. От старших братьев — Вячеслава и Петра — доставались ему спортивные костюмы — на весну да осень. А летом мальчишка носил длинную, до коленок, майку. В ней не раз побеждал в шахматных и шашечных дворовых турнирах… Только к учебному году родители могли себе позволить купить сыновьям красивые — как тогда им казалось — школьные костюмы, а дочкам — школьную форму да нехитрую обувку…

В семье Седовых друг друга воспитывали в доброте, взаимовыручке, трудолюбии. Отец уходил на работу в четыре утра, а возвращался ближе к полуночи. На фронте он получил тяжелое ранение правой руки. Но не сетовал на судьбу — работал добросовестно и учил этому своих детей. Сыновья и дочери во всем помогали маме, Екатерине Егоровне. Жили бедновато. И работали все до одного. Старшие дети — Вячеслав, Пётр, Зина и Валентина — собирали на продажу грибы да ягоды и везли их на электричке в Москву на продажу — ни много ни мало 50 километров. На вырученные деньги покупался хлеб. Одиннадцатилетнему Серёже поначалу было поручено собирать букеты полевых цветов. Повзрослев, и он стал привозить на московский вокзал нехитрые дары леса. Каждый раз, собирая ромашки, будущий летчик-истребитель заглядывался на небо, по которому над его головой пролетали большие самолеты в аэропорт Домодедово. Видно, именно тогда он и выбрал профессию летчика, осознав, что его душа рвется в небо.

В 1959 году после окончания средней школы Сергей Седов поступил в Черниговское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков.


Юноша был зачислен на первый набор для обучения по специальности «летчик-инженер». В выпускной аттестации Сергея Седова будет написано: «Специальность — истребительная авиация, квалификация — летчик-инженер». И, кроме того: «За время обучения в училище зарекомендовал себя дисциплинированным и исполнительным курсантом. Подтянут, внешний вид опрятный. Тактичен в обращении со старшими товарищами, среди которых пользуется авторитетом. По характеру спокоен, скромен. Из личного оружия стреляет хорошо. К занятиям относится прилежно, имеет хорошие и отличные оценки». Он и типовые атаки, и воздушные бои на средних и больших высотах, стрельбы по наземным целям выполнял на оценки «хорошо» и «отлично». Хорошей у курсанта была и штурманская подготовка. Из 250 курсантов первого курса Черниговского ВВАУЛ только 99 окончили его: остальных отчислили по состоянию здоровья и летной неуспеваемости.

Сергей Седов мечтал стал первоклассным летчиком. И учиться ему было интересно. По всем дисциплинам он успевал: по высшей математике и авиационному материаловедению, по теоретической механике и радиотехническим средствам самолетовождения и связи, по авиационной метеорологии и истории военного искусства…

В конце первого курса обучения курсанты начали изучать авиационные дисциплины — самолетовождение, авиацию, авиатехнику. Свои первые самостоятельные 20 полетов на Як‑18 Сергей Седов совершил на «отлично».

С каким восхищением он смотрел на землю с высоты птичьего полета! Радость переполняла — ему было дано летать! Сергей Седов налетал за первый год обучения на Як‑18 30 часов, за второй год — 100. На третьем курсе курсанты летали по 45 часов уже на МиГ‑15, а на четвертом — по 90 часов на МиГ‑17: стреляли и бомбили… Тогда он окончательно понял — без неба жить не сможет. По окончании училища молодому офицеру была присвоена квалификация «военный летчик 3-го класса».

В 1963 году лейтенант Седов был направлен для прохождения дальнейшей службы в Южную группу войск. Сначала — в должности летчика, затем — старшего летчика и командира звена, заместителя командира эскадрильи и командира авиационной эскадрильи. За время службы в 5-м гвардейском истребительном авиационном полку 195-й гвардейской истребительной авиационной дивизии в декабре 1965 года он сдал зачетный полет на присвоение квалификации «военный летчик 2-го класса». Летал грамотно и уверенно. К служебным обязанностям относился добросовестно. Грамотным офицером он показал себя и как слушатель летно-методических курсов усовершенствования командиров эскадрилий при 4-м Центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава ВВС. Требования Боевого устава истребительной авиации старший лейтенант Сергей Седов знал отлично, был способен организовать и управлять боевыми действиями авиационной эскадрильи в составе полка. С октября 1967-го — заместитель командира авиационной эскадрильи, а с февраля 1969-го — командир авиационной эскадрильи 5-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка гвардии капитан Сергей Седов большое внимание уделял обучению и воспитанию подчиненных, был для них примером.

С ноября 1970-го по май 1971 года майор Сергей Седов проходил дальнейшую службу в Туркестанском военном округе в должности командира авиационной эскадрильи 115-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка. Затем он поступил на командный факультет Военно-воздушной академии имени Ю. А. Гагарина. И здесь в аттестационном листе сказано: «Внутренне собран, способен точно выполнять приказ старшего. Обладает командирской волей и организаторскими способностями. Член военно-научного общества слушателей. Исключительно дисциплинирован».

После окончания военной альма-матер подполковник Седов был назначен на должность командира 27-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка 73-й воздушной армии Среднеазиатского военного округа. И уже в марте 1977 года он стал заместителем командира 10-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 73-й воздушной армии. Через два года полковник Седов был назначен на должность заместителя командира 11-й гвардейской истребительной авиационной дивизии 36-й воздушной армии Южной группы войск и в октябре 1980-го стал командиром этой дивизии.

Все эти годы непростой и ответственной офицерской службы рядом с мужем-летчиком была его жена Алла. Уроженка Чернигова с красивыми зелеными глазами делила все тяготы армейской жизни с любимым и ни разу не посетовала на частые переезды из одного гарнизона в другой, неудобства быта или плохое продовольственное обеспечение военного городка. Ей, настоящей офицерской жене, хватало домашних забот, библиотеки в клубе части, участия в работе женских советов и, конечно, беспокойной и ответственной работы медицинской сестрой. В семье Седовых подрастала дочь Эльвира. Главным кредо в этой дружной семье все эти годы был и остается девиз «Залог семейного счастья — в доброте, откровенности, отзывчивости».


Высокий уровень профессиональной подготовки летчика 1-го класса Сергея Седова, присущее ему умение работать на перспективу были взяты за основу при присвоении ему звания генерал-майор авиации. Сергей Васильевич был направлен на учебу слушателем основного факультета Военной академии Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил СССР имени К. Е. Ворошилова, которую окончил в июне 1985 года. К слову, за отличную учебу ему была присуждена стипендия имени К. Е. Ворошилова. После окончания академии опытный летчик-истребитель проходил службу в должности начальника штаба — первого заместителя командующего ВВС Забайкальского военного округа, а с 1987-го — командующего ВВС Центральной группы войск.

В 1988-м Сергей Васильевич назначается на должность командующего 26-й воздушной армией.


… Он прибыл в Минск на Ан‑26 с семьей. А друзьям признался: «В Минск я и пешком пошел бы!». Грамотный и требовательный офицер-руководитель, Сергей Седов и на новом месте службы пользовался уважением и авторитетом. В аттестации, датируемой 1989 годом, записано: «Зарекомендовал себя грамотным, добросовестным, исполнительным генералом. Исключительно честен… Достоин назначения на должность командующего ВВС военного округа».

Сегодня сослуживцы генерал-лейтенанта авиации Сергея Седова рады дружеским встречам с Сергеем Васильевичем. Он остается верным своим жизненным принципам — сочетать требовательность с вниманием и заботой о людях, всегда оставаться самим собой и ценить великое счастье — быть летчиком по призванию.

Ирина Бурак, фото из личного архива Сергея Седова"

----------


## falanga

> На територии ДАРМ (дивизионная авиаремонтная мастерская) стоял МИГ -19 с красным бортовым номером


Спасибо, за информацию.

----------

